
Show HN: Design as you build with ViewsDX - dariojcravero
Hey HN!<p>Over the last months (or years, who&#x27;s counting?!) we&#x27;ve been running many experiments with this simple goal in mind:<p>We want to simplify writing code.<p>Simplify it to the point where every designer, developer and product manager can be hands-on making, tweaking and improving the apps they create.<p>We aim at removing the need for a hand-off.<p>Would you like design interfaces as you build them?<p>It&#x27;s a long shot, but since we understood that design is engineering, we feel relentlessly excited about it.<p>Today we are launching Preview of ViewsDX together with this super detailed tutorial https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learn.viewsdx.com&#x2F;put-interfaces-together-like-lego-blocks-df5d30abcecb#.1kx24mvoy<p>Stay creative and make stuff!
======
gusdeboer
Looks really cool, I will definitely give this a try!

~~~
dariojcravero
Good stuff! :) Glad you like it!

------
brudgers
How can someone get the software?

